# Best way to transport meat ???



## frog1437 (Mar 21, 2005)

How do you guys get meat home after you pick it up from the processor ?? I have considered big coolers packed with ice (probably the cheapest) but I would spend a small fortune on enough to hold 2 hogs...Has anyone considered power inverters and loaded a freezer in the back of a pickup ? Have also considered making 2 trips with less coolers but its a little over an hour trip. Any suggestions ??????? (home processing seems to be about the only realistic solution ) Thanks


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

Delivered 1 full butchered hog to Houston, Texas in a capped 55 gal drum, plastic, with a little ice on top. 9 hr trip and meat was still frozen solid when it got there.

I just bring the meat home from our butcher 1/2 hr away in the bags he packs it in. Never a problem.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Cardboard boxes would be enough insulation to keep the frozen contents from starting to thaw for well over an hour. If you thing it might you could just lay some newspapers and a blanket over the boxes. The meat would stay frozen in a cooler for many hours without any ice added.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Our butcher is 8 miles from our house. We bring it home in cardboard boxes and milk crates. I'd do the same if it was 40 miles away. It takes quite awhile before it really starts to thaw.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Our butcher is an 1 1/2 hours away. We just pack it into laundry baskets. If I'm worried about it being too warm I just wrap the laundry baskets in blankets. 

Heather


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

When we moved from wis. to alabama in April, we had a freezer full of meat and instead of giving it all away or selling it, I packed our smaller chest freezer completely full and loaded it at the rear of the moving truck, 21 hour trip and everything stayed frozen. I covered the freezer with a couple heavy sleeping bags and had my generator just in case. When we haul from processor we use 2 of the largest 150 qt. Igloo coolers, keeps everything frozen and 16 yo son and I can carry the cooler to wherever we need to unload at.-----Paul


----------



## Suburban Farm (Jun 14, 2006)

Freshly killed meat will last a couple hours easily. If you drop it off at the slaughter house and pick it up right after it is killed and drive for a couple hours with it, it will still be good when you get home. 

Cheryl


----------

